# [SOLVED] mouse stopped working in Vista Ultimate 32bit



## smvd2k (Apr 12, 2008)

My mouse stopped working the other day.

I am running Vista Ultimate with standard optical mouse.
I tried the mouse on a laptop with vista basic and it worked fine. Then I tried the mouse that came with the laptop on the Vista Ultimate machine and same problem.

The arrow does not appear on the screen at all and has been missing for about 24 hours now.

The mouse was connected to a USB hub and I have tried without the hub too. I also tried on all the USB ports on the machine.

I tried the following fix: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/usb-mouse-not-working-in-vista-185600.html

After I attempted the fix I got this error: 
WINDOWS encountered a problem installing the driver software for your device. 
Windows found driver software for your device but encountered an error while attempting to install it.
HID - compliant device
an error occurred during the installation of the device
the driver intallation file for this device is missing a necessary entry this may be because the INS was written for windows 95 or later
contact your hardware vendor. if you know the manufactuer of your device you can visit its website and check the support section for driver software. WINDOWS encountered a problem installing the driver software for your device.

my Mouses: 'hama' (buttons: left right scroll blue), 'wired optical mouse' (buttons: left right scroll)

Any ideas?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: mouse stopped working in Vista Ultimate 32bit*

exactly what mouse is it? give brand and model.


----------



## smvd2k (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: mouse stopped working in Vista Ultimate 32bit*

first mouse is called hama it has two buttons and a scroll wheel
second mouse is a standard wired optical mouse left right scroll without any branding


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: mouse stopped working in Vista Ultimate 32bit*

i just had to reinstall my keyboard and mouse drivers this earlier morning,for some unknown reason they had just disappeared


----------



## smvd2k (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: mouse stopped working in Vista Ultimate 32bit*

everything was working fine for three months. 
If I have to go out and buy a new mouse to fix the problem I would, but would the same problem happen again or does anyone think what was working before can be fixed to work the same again?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: mouse stopped working in Vista Ultimate 32bit*

have you tried reinstalling the drivers
i was glad to get rid of the corded ones they were always a problem


----------



## smvd2k (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: mouse stopped working in Vista Ultimate 32bit*

yes. when the computer is restarted and the mouse plugged back in, vista offers to install the mouse, but I continue to get the error message After I attempted the fix I got this error:
WINDOWS encountered a problem installing the driver software for your device.
Windows found driver software for your device but encountered an error while attempting to install it.
HID - compliant device
an error occurred during the installation of the device
the driver intallation file for this device is missing a necessary entry this may be because the INS was written for windows 95 or later
contact your hardware vendor. if you know the manufactuer of your device you can visit its website and check the support section for driver software. WINDOWS encountered a problem installing the driver software for your device.


----------



## smvd2k (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: mouse stopped working in Vista Ultimate 32bit*

Its fixed! 
I used this combo:
unplug all devices(USB) then restart computer. Go to control panel, then device manager. Plug the mouse in now. In the device manager screen, 'mouse' appears, high light mouse then press right arrow. 'unknown' device should be highlighted, press enter then I was able to enable the mouse here.

* I cannot use the hub + mouse combination
* On the computer (not on hub) there are 4 USB ports. The hub works on all ports but the mouse now only works on one port. there are no other devices.

I think I'll get my cousin to check it out next week.
well, at least I have a mouse now!

Vista is weird.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: mouse stopped working in Vista Ultimate 32bit*

the latest update for vista caused problem with usb


----------

